# CRS Breeding/Fish Compatibility Question?



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

1. Is it hard to get CRS to breed? I have a 10 gallon tank, Flourite, 40 watts CFL, 6.8 pH, 75-85 ppm hardness (someone convert this to dH and kH pls), 0 nitrite/ammonia/chlorine, 20 ppm nitrate. Is the nitrate causing the CRS to not breed (I already bought 10)?
2. Will 3 Endler's Livebearers and 1 Clown Killifish harrass any adult shrimp and eat any baby shrimp?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Most any fish will eat baby shrimp.
The set up that has been consistent among CRS breeders that I know is pure RO water and ADA Aqua Soil Amazonian 1 not 2


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

If you can keep them alive, then they should eventually start breeding. I'm not sure if the ppm is hard or not, but I do know that they seem to do better in soft water. I kept mine in a small eclipse with florite in the bottom. I moved them to a 6 gal. nanocube with AS and they started breeding much better. Keep in mind they take much longer to reproduce and produce fewer shrimplets when compared to cherries. I had my CRS for 4 months before I noticed eggs. 

Everything will eat baby shrimp. The only exception would be an otto.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Your numbers look good except nitrate might be a bit high. I use eco complete with RO water and my shrimps are breeding. I could be wrong, but I think the only reason you care about KH is because it relates to your pH. As mentioned before, your fish will eat the babies. Also, you need a prefilter so your shrimps don't get suck into the filter.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Or use sponge filters


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I do have a sponge over my HOB filter intake.

I do want to get rid of my fish, but the problem is that my brother is very attached to them, and he doesn't want me to get rid of them.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I do have a sponge over my HOB filter intake.
> 
> I do want to get rid of my fish, but the problem is that my brother is very attached to them, and he doesn't want me to get rid of them.


That's why people have multiple tanks.  Another 10g shrimp only will be nice.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I've heard that threadfin rainbows leave shrimp alone. People say the throat is too small to eat them. Maybe you can get some threadfin rainbows if this is true.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I do have access to $4 Threadfin Rainbows, and I think they would look nice


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

How about Dwarf Chain Loaches? Would they eat baby shrimp? And how?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I f you really care about your shrimp and them breeding is your #1 priority then you should have no fish with them in the tank.


----------

